# Zurück in die Zukunft: Umfrage zeigt hohes Interesse an Remake



## Darkmoon76 (25. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Zurück in die Zukunft: Umfrage zeigt hohes Interesse an Remake* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Zurück in die Zukunft: Umfrage zeigt hohes Interesse an Remake*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2018)

Doc, was sagen Sie dazu? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wamboland (25. November 2018)

Ach du scheiße ... 

Toy Story (69
Indiana Jones (68
Jurassic Park (67
Star Wars (63
The Avengers (57

Avengers ist doch erst ein paar Jahre alt und bis auf Toy Story sind alle anderen auch heute noch perfekt anzuschauen und es gibt KEINEN Grund für ein Remake. 

K.a. was für Kinogänger da befragt wurden. Mal im ernst, kann mir irgendwer auch noch EIN Remake nennen, das besser als das Original ist?


----------



## Zybba (25. November 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, kann mir irgendwer auch noch EIN Remake nennen, das besser als das Original ist?


Die Fliege.
Hab ich zumindest gehört, selbst nicht gesehen! 


Ansonsten bin ich aber deiner Meinung.
Naja, so Remakes sind halt erfolgsversprechend und relativ einfach umzusetzen.
Ist ja das gleiche bei Games...


----------



## Phone (25. November 2018)

Frage mich wer da für "Ja das will ich gucken" stimmt und warum gibt es kein "Bloß nicht" Option..?


----------



## LOX-TT (25. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a4ToYAkaXic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Zybba schrieb:


> Die Fliege.
> Hab ich zumindest gehört, selbst nicht gesehen!



King Kong von Peter Jackson vielleicht auch noch, aber das wars dann eigentlich, wenn ich so überlegen muss. Vielleicht noch die neue Planet der Affen Trilogie, wobei ich da nicht sagenm würde dass sie besser ist, aber sie war in Ordnung.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. November 2018)

Zurück in die Zukunft zu verschandeln wäre das übelste und dümmste was Hollywood je gemacht hat. Das Original ist nicht umsonst der beste Film aller Zeiten.



Zybba schrieb:


> Die Fliege.
> Hab ich zumindest gehört, selbst nicht gesehen!


Die Fliege mit Jeff Goldblum war sehr gut, ist aber ja auch schon von 1986 und da war David Cronenberg wirklich noch genial. Allerdings kenne ich in dem Fall wiederum das Original nicht. Denke aber, das kann man schwer mit den heutigen, nicht innovativen, rein auf Kommerz gebürsteten Remakes vergleichen.


----------



## DashEbi (25. November 2018)

Das macht man, wenn man zu faul ist,  sich neue Ideen einfallen zu lassen.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. November 2018)

DashEbi schrieb:


> Das macht man, wenn man zu faul ist,  sich neue Ideen einfallen zu lassen.



Ach es gibt so unendlich viele Bücher und sogar Comics die man verfilmen könnte. Hollywood will einfach nur die sichere Schiene fahren, ein erfolgreicher Film hat einen Namen und man wird mit einem Remake immer Geld in die Kassen spülen, ganz ohne Risiko, selbst wenn man die größte Grütze abliefert.


----------



## Orzhov (25. November 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße ...
> 
> Toy Story (69
> Indiana Jones (68
> ...



Ein Remake der letzten 6 Star Wars Filme ohne menschenverachtende linke politische Ideologie wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Worrel (25. November 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ein Remake der letzten 6 Star Wars Filme ohne menschenverachtende linke politische Ideologie wäre nicht schlecht.


Wenn man rechtzeitig merkt, daß bei einem solchen Statement sinnvolles Diskutieren eh nicht möglich ist ...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjthenut (25. November 2018)

nAJA - also Jahrelang laß ich am BHF Ostkreuz

"Rot ist die Liebe und braun (-schwarz) ist die Scheisse"


----------



## Look (25. November 2018)

Klar kann man so machen, ist dann aber halt Kacke.


----------



## AstrahlVortex7777 (25. November 2018)

Villeicht..aber nur villeicht haben wir ja das Glück das in Zukunft Parkinson die Herr Fox hat heilbar ist und er dann wirklich nochmal vor der Leinwand steht. Mit seiner größten Rolle. Remake. Hmm.. ich bin hin und hergerissen. Michael J. Fox: Der Parkinson-Bezwinger | FR.de


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. November 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ein Remake der letzten 6 Star Wars Filme ohne menschenverachtende linke politische Ideologie wäre nicht schlecht.



Wtf?


----------



## Orzhov (25. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn man rechtzeitig merkt, daß bei einem solchen Statement sinnvolles Diskutieren eh nicht möglich ist ...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll ich dir nen Pokal besorgen, weil du scheinbar jede Aussage für bare Münze nimmst?


----------



## Worrel (25. November 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Soll ich dir nen Pokal besorgen, weil du scheinbar jede Aussage für bare Münze nimmst?


Tut mir leid, daß ich grundsätzlich erstmal davon ausgehe, daß eine Person das meint, was sie sagt. Weiß auch nicht, wie ich darauf komme.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (25. November 2018)

Das sind die Top-Antworten für Remakes? Haben die gesoffen? 
Toy Story wäre das einzige, was wohl funktionieren würde, auf Grund der heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten, die man damals nicht hatte.
Der Rest ist doch gut gealtert und sieht immer noch gut aus, weil man einfach auf massig CGI damals verzichtet hat.
Jedes Remake würde vor CGI heute nur so strotzen und damit in lächerliche abdriften.
Und die Avengers? Ernsthaft? Der Film ist gerade mal 6 Jahre alt..... Da kann man ja noch die Originalbesetzung zusammentrommeln und der Film sieht immer noch so aus wie vorher... 
Wen zum Teufel haben die da befragt?


----------



## LOX-TT (25. November 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wtf?



Troll-Komentar halt  bei Foren-Joker Orzi ja nichts außergewöhnliches


----------



## Orzhov (25. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, daß ich grundsätzlich erstmal davon ausgehe, daß eine Person das meint, was sie sagt. Weiß auch nicht, wie ich darauf komme.



Nicht schlimm, jeder macht mal Fehler.


----------



## Phone (26. November 2018)

Wenn wir gute Filme versauen wollen mit z.B. Frauen statt Männern  oder vielleicht kindern wäre ich für

Shawshank Redemption / Die Verurteilten

Entweder als Frauenknast oder Kinderheim beides wäre bestimmt in der Umfrage SUPER angekommen und als Ergebnis der Flop des Jahrhunderts...Gleich hinter Oceans 8  und Ghostbusters


----------



## Wamboland (26. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> [...] Vielleicht noch die neue Planet der Affen Trilogie, wobei ich da nicht sagenm würde dass sie besser ist, aber sie war in Ordnung.



Stimmt, die neuen Planet der Affen Filme sind in der Tat ein positives Beispiel. Ob sie besser sind ... es sind auf jeden Fall gute Filme die das Thema auf eine eigene und modernere Art umsetzen.


----------



## MisterBlonde (26. November 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße ...
> Mal im ernst, kann mir irgendwer auch noch EIN Remake nennen, das besser als das Original ist?



Da gibt es schon ein paar:

Scarface
Die Fliege
Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt
The Hills Have Eyes
Heat (Remake von L.A. Takedown)
Dredd (Okay, eher ein Reboot)
Todeszug nach Yuma
Mann unter Feuer

Und zumindest gleichwertig:

The Departed
True Grit
Kap der Angst

Von ZIDZ würde ich als beinharter Fan aber kein Remake wollen. Reboot könnte ich noch akzeptieren, dann aber mit neuen Figuren und anderem Setting. Denn die Chemie zwischen Marty und Doc ist einmalig. Auch Biff könnte man niemals toppen.


----------



## Enisra (26. November 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Wenn wir gute Filme versauen wollen mit z.B. Frauen statt Männern  oder vielleicht kindern wäre ich für
> 
> Shawshank Redemption / Die Verurteilten
> 
> Entweder als Frauenknast oder Kinderheim beides wäre bestimmt in der Umfrage SUPER angekommen und als Ergebnis der Flop des Jahrhunderts...Gleich hinter Oceans 8  und Ghostbusters



ah ja, Dumme Kommentare brauchen auch dumme Vergleiche die Hinken weil nachweißlich Falsch
Ansonsten würde einem Auffallen dass Oceans 8 kein Remake ist sondern eine Fortsetzung, aber irgend was doofes musste man ja schreiben
Abgesehen davon, würdes auch mal deine Logik fair weiterspinnen der erste Teil dann auch nur ein Star Vehikel und ein billiges Remake eines Frank Sinatra Films

Zum Thema
anstatt Animations Filme zu Remaken könnte man ein Toystory auch "einfach" Remastern, im weitesten Sinne hat's mit Star Wars doch auch funktioniert, man muss den Leuten danach nur das ganze wieder wegnehmen bevor die weiter dran rumschrauben
Aber Ein Film der Besser ist als das Original: The Thing von Joh Carpenter, hat einer mal das Original gesehen? War halt nur ein Billiger 50ger Jahre B-Movie Horrorstreifen


----------



## Worrel (26. November 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, kann mir irgendwer auch noch EIN Remake nennen, das besser als das Original ist?


_The 13th Floor_ vs. _Welt am Draht_ - Letzteres kommt mit unglaublich drögem 70er Jahre Zeitgeist daher. Das Remake _The 13th Floor _hingegen ist recht zeitlos.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch die neue Planet der Affen Trilogie, wobei ich da nicht sagen würde dass sie besser ist, aber sie war in Ordnung.


Sie war zumindest in der Hinsicht besser dass sie ihr Niveau als Mehrteilter hochhalten konnte. Die alte Reihe hingegen wurde nach dem Charlton Heston-Klassiker fortlaufend schlechter.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gemar (26. November 2018)

... Ohne Worte!


----------



## Gast1649365804 (26. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Die neue Planet der Affen Trilogy ist kein komplettes Remake, sondern ein Prequel, bzw. zu zwei Drittel. Muss man schon unterscheiden. Der eine Film mit Wahlberg ging aber schon in Ordnung.
Peter Jacksons King Kong orientiert sich wieder am Original: King Kong und die weiße Frau...gutes Kino.
Krieg der Welten ist mmn noch ein ganz gutes Remake...vielleicht aber auch Geschmacksache.

Aber bitte kein Remake von Zurück in die Zukunft...das kann nur schief gehen. 
Das größte Problem bei Filmen mit Kultstatus. Machste ne exakte Kopie, sagen alle: Bähh, wie öde, nix Neues...hätte man sich sparen können, schaue ich lieber das Original.
Machste was anderes, dann sagen wahrscheinlich die gleichen Leute: Was??? Das hat ja mit dem Original nichts mehr zu tun. Schaue ich lieber das...naja, du weißt schon.
Ergo: Du kannst sowas eigentlich nur verkacken.. gibt irgendwie keinen Königsweg. 
Man sollte es lieber bleiben lassen. (meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## Frullo (26. November 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, kann mir irgendwer auch noch EIN Remake nennen, das besser als das Original ist?



Ist jetzt zwar Serie und nicht Film, aber Battlestar Galactica war für mich deutlich besser als das Original. 

Man kann ein Original durchaus aufwerten. Ob das bei Zurück in die Zukunft möglich ist? Weiss ich nicht... die Streifen lebten ja vor allem von der Chemie zwischen dem Doc und Marty sowie (zumindest teilweise) Marty und Biff... Ich finde, Zemeckis hat recht, wenn er auf ein Remake sein Veto legt.


----------



## Phone (26. November 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah ja, Dumme Kommentare brauchen auch dumme Vergleiche die Hinken weil nachweißlich Falsch
> Ansonsten würde einem Auffallen dass Oceans 8 kein Remake ist sondern eine Fortsetzung, aber irgend was doofes musste man ja schreiben
> Abgesehen davon, würdes auch mal deine Logik fair weiterspinnen der erste Teil dann auch nur ein Star Vehikel und ein billiges Remake eines Frank Sinatra Films
> 
> ...



Ich betrachte O8 als Remake weil es, wenn man sich das eingesteht, versucht haben die Serie neu aufzulegen es aber zum Glück nicht geklappt hat.
Und noch mal deine Meinung geht mir am Arsch vorbei


----------



## devilsreject (26. November 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ein Remake der letzten 6 Star Wars Filme ohne menschenverachtende linke politische Ideologie wäre nicht schlecht.



Ähm was? Ich bin wohl zu doof, aber da klär mich mal bitte auf, gern per PN..


----------



## devilsreject (26. November 2018)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Da gibt es schon ein paar:
> 
> Dredd (Okay, eher ein Reboot)



Heftig, dein ernst? der jüngste Dredd war so mit das schlechteste was Hollywood so an die Besucher rbingen wollte. Dagegen hat der alte mit Sylvester wenigstens noch Charme und eine gewisse Komik.


----------



## Enisra (26. November 2018)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Ähm was? Ich bin wohl zu doof, aber da klär mich mal bitte auf, gern per PN..



das sind "Linke Ideologie" weil man es wagt das eine Frau, ein Schwarzer und ein Latino als Hauptpersonen zu installieren
Nebst anderem rechten geschwurbel was von den Typen so kommt, aber hey, man kann nicht erwarten dass die den Film verstanden haben, wenn die schon nicht kapiert haben, dass bei Star Wars die Typen in den Weißen Rüstungen nicht die Guten sind und jetzt fühlen die sich halt doof angemacht weil die halt so brilliant von Hux potraitiert werden
Aber ein Tipp, Spar dir eine Diskussion, die Hater können nur Monologe und ihre Mantra widerholen das SJW an allem Schuld sind und Marry Popins und Mary Sue aber irgendwas intelligentes bekommt man da nicht raus


----------



## Loosa (26. November 2018)

Zur Entschärfung solcher Debatten trägst du so allerdings auch nicht unbedingt bei.


----------



## devilsreject (26. November 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> das sind "Linke Ideologie" weil man es wagt das eine Frau, ein Schwarzer und ein Latino als Hauptpersonen zu installieren
> Nebst anderem rechten geschwurbel was von den Typen so kommt, aber hey, man kann nicht erwarten dass die den Film verstanden haben, wenn die schon nicht kapiert haben, dass bei Star Wars die Typen in den Weißen Rüstungen nicht die Guten sind und jetzt fühlen die sich halt doof angemacht weil die halt so brilliant von Hux potraitiert werden
> Aber ein Tipp, Spar dir eine Diskussion, die Hater können nur Monologe und ihre Mantra widerholen das SJW an allem Schuld sind und Marry Popins und Mary Sue aber irgendwas intelligentes bekommt man da nicht raus



Ha ha made my Day, danke für deine Expertise  Nee da stimme ich dir zu auf so eine Diskussion möchte ich mich auch nicht einlassen. Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen das ich StarWars immer nur als das gesehen habe was es ist, ein SciFi Fantasy. Politische Botschaften entnehme ich aus so einem Streifen jetzt nicht.


----------



## Enisra (26. November 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich betrachte O8 als Remake weil es, wenn man sich das eingesteht, versucht haben die Serie neu aufzulegen es aber zum Glück nicht geklappt hat.
> Und noch mal deine Meinung geht mir am Arsch vorbei



du kannst der Meinung ruhig sein
du kannst auch der Meinung sein dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, ist halt nur beides *Falsch*
besonders wenn nach dem Letzten Teil spielt, darauf bezug nimmt und eine eigene Story hat, klar, klingt sehr nach der Definition eines Remakes ...
Und komischerweise ist es scheinbar kein Problem wenn man in einem Heist Movie einen Heist durchführt ... wenn das ganze nicht Frauen sind, weil nach dieser Definition eines Remakes sind die anderen 2 Oceans Teile auch Remakes...

Ach komm, wenn man mit sowas kommt geht es doch nur um Argumete ausdenken warum man Filme schlecht findet



devilsreject schrieb:


> Ha ha made my Day, danke für deine Expertise Nee da stimme ich dir zu auf so eine Diskussion möchte ich mich auch nicht einlassen. Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen das ich StarWars immer nur als das gesehen habe was es ist, ein SciFi Fantasy. Politische Botschaften entnehme ich aus so einem Streifen jetzt nicht.



Die hatte Star Wars in der Tat halt schon immer drin, auch in den Klassischen, war halt nur nicht so Deutlich ausgearbeitet außer dass so der Faschismus scheiße ist, siehe die ganzen Ableitungen von den Großkotzigen Megalomanismus und den Riefenstahlpropaganda Filmen der Nazis die als Vorlage hergenommen wurden, das kam erst so richtig im EU und den Prequels wie Faschistisch das Imperium ist etc. und was die machen, weil so ist das einzige was man mitbekommt nur die Zerstörung von Alderaan, was aber auch nur doe Spitze des Eisbergs ist
Aber jetzt erst Star Wars und vorallem Disney sowas vorzuwerfen, naja, kommt man halt ein paar Jahrzente zu spät, da kann man auch Star Trek Destiny sowas vorwerfen, ist da halt auch seit Tag 1 drin


----------



## schokoeis (26. November 2018)

Ich habe mit einer gewissen Erwartung hier drauf geklickt und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. 
Auf die Remakes kann ich verzichten, ich fand die Filme schon im Original nicht so toll. Aber gibt wohl viele Fans die drauf abfahren.


----------



## Frullo (26. November 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> du kannst der Meinung ruhig sein
> du kannst auch der Meinung sein dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, ist halt nur beides *Falsch*
> besonders wenn nach dem Letzten Teil spielt, darauf bezug nimmt und eine eigene Story hat, klar, klingt sehr nach der Definition eines Remakes ...
> Und komischerweise ist es scheinbar kein Problem wenn man in einem Heist Movie einen Heist durchführt ... wenn das ganze nicht Frauen sind, weil nach dieser Definition eines Remakes sind die anderen 2 Oceans Teile auch Remakes...



Eigentlich irrt ihr in dem Fall beide, denn nach den gängigen Definitionen ist Oceans 8 weder Remake noch Sequel sondern Spinoff  Aber vielleicht ist es ja gleichzeit auch Reboot?


----------



## Spiritogre (26. November 2018)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Heftig, dein ernst? der jüngste Dredd war so mit das schlechteste was Hollywood so an die Besucher rbingen wollte. Dagegen hat der alte mit Sylvester wenigstens noch Charme und eine gewisse Komik.



Ich finde man kann sie schlecht vergleichen. Ich mochte Stallones Dredd, das war ein netter Blockbuster Film, er hatte auch alle Erfolgszutaten damaliger Filme dieser Art. 
Den neuen sehe ich eher als dreckigen Low-Budget Streifen im Stil von Independent Filmen, der versucht aus so wenig wie möglich das bestmögliche rauszuholen. Er hat mir schon auch gefallen aber war auch nichts, wo ich in Euphorie wegen irgendwas vefallen würde, da gibt es erheblich bessere Filme mit ähnlicher Thematik wie etwa The Raid, der in einer völlig anderen Liga spielt. 

Sollte ich hier Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen müssen, so wäre mir der 90er Dredd schlicht sympathischer. Hätte aber auch nichts dagegen wenn die Story vom neuen Dredd fortgeführt wird.


----------



## Batze (26. November 2018)

Die drei Hauptdarsteller Doc, Marty und Biff werden dann von weiblichen Charakteren gespielt, wie bei Ghostbusters, nö danke.


----------



## TAOO (26. November 2018)

Die Drei Teile gehören für mich auf Platz 1 des Genre,und überhaupt!Meine absolute Lielblingsgeschichte.Wer möchte nichtmal sehen,was seine Eltern als Teenies so treibten?Oder die Geschichte des Universums quasi Live mitzuerleben,hat schon was,wenn auch Mega Gefährlich.Aber das zusammenspiel der beiden Schauspieler'Loyd & J.Fox,war einzigartig,passte halt.Privat waren und sind sie immer noch befreundet.Ein Sehr Gutes Duo,halt.Wie zb.Bud Spencer & Terence Hill.Meinetwegen ein Remake,aber besser einen Vierten Teil,mit neuen Schauspieler,auch wenn Ich mir'Doc & Marty wünsche,aber wer nicht?


----------



## gaspar (26. November 2018)

Remake von den Avengers??? LOL
Star Wars Remake gibt es schon(Force awakens)!
Indiana Jones wird ab 2021 als Franchise ausgeschlachtet (Korrekt und kinderfreundlich versteht sich)!
Die Befragten spinnen doch! Kein wunder, das kaum was vernünftiges im Kino läuft!


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2018)

Back to the Future Remake???? Nooooooooo


----------



## MisterBlonde (26. November 2018)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Heftig, dein ernst? der jüngste Dredd war so mit das schlechteste was Hollywood so an die Besucher rbingen wollte. Dagegen hat der alte mit Sylvester wenigstens noch Charme und eine gewisse Komik.



Sehe ich komplett anders. "Dredd" ist erfrischend bierernstes und herrlich direktes Actionkino, das sein Quellmaterial respektiert. Mal davon abgesehen, dass der Film unheimlich viel aus seinem geringen Budget herausgeholt hat. "Judge Dredd" hingegen hat einen Hauptdarsteller, der eher an seinem Ego als an der Hauptfigur interessiert war, einen hochnotpeinlichen Comic-Relief in Form von Rob Schneider und der Humor... Okay, wenn man drauf steht. In meinen Augen ist das Edeltrash und genau das, was du über "Dredd" behauptest. Aber manchmal stehe ich auch auf den Sly-Film, ist einfach schön kitschig und übertrieben. Sly ist ohnehin ein Kindheitsheld.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh_gIxTitMM


----------



## Batze (26. November 2018)

gaspar schrieb:


> Die Befragten spinnen doch! Kein wunder, das kaum was vernünftiges im Kino läuft!


Traue niemals einer Umfrage die du nicht selbst erstellt hast.


----------



## xdave78 (27. November 2018)

Das BttF quasi eine Ikone der Popkultur darstellt steht zweifelsfrei außer Frage. Gilt im Übrigen auch für andere hier in den Kommis genannte File: Dredd, Total Recall etc. 

Es würde der Diskussion schon zuträglich sein, wenn nicht jeder seine Meinung hier als "Tatsache" verkaufen wollen würde.

Man tut bei solchen Meldungen ja immer so, als würden die "alten Filme" beim Ansetzen eines Remakes gelöscht werden. Vielleicht sollte man sich und das Ganze Thema nicht ganz so ernst nehmen- denn es geht gar nicht darum irgendjemandem etwas wegzunehmen. Im Gegenteil.

Warum nicht einfach abwarten und sich von einer anderen "Interpretation" überraschen lassen? Warum so kleingeistig?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. November 2018)

Also ich gehöre ganz klar zu denen, die den Kopf schütteln. Es kann nur schlechter werden!


----------



## Spiritogre (27. November 2018)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Das BttF quasi eine Ikone der Popkultur darstellt steht zweifelsfrei außer Frage. Gilt im Übrigen auch für andere hier in den Kommis genannte File: Dredd, Total Recall etc.
> 
> Es würde der Diskussion schon zuträglich sein, wenn nicht jeder seine Meinung hier als "Tatsache" verkaufen wollen würde.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber so funktioniert das nicht. Ein Remake das auf das Vermächtnis spuckt hat immer negative Auswirkungen, da es den guten Namen in den Dreck zieht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2018)

gaspar schrieb:


> Indiana Jones wird *seit 2008* als Franchise ausgeschlachtet (Korrekt und kinderfreundlich versteht sich)!


FTFY 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (27. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ein Remake das auf das Vermächtnis spuckt hat immer negative Auswirkungen, da es den guten Namen in den Dreck zieht.



Wer macht denn sowas? Mal mit Ausnahme von beabsichtigtem Trash, produziert kein Mensch einen Film nach dem Motto "und den machen wir jetzt mal so richtig Kacke."
Eine Vorlage nicht genug zu würdigen ist vollkommen subjektiv.

Mich stören Remakes, Reboots, ... überhaupt nicht. Zugegeben, es passiert selten, dass ein Original übertrumpft wird. Bei Klassikern mit denen man aufgewachsen ist, wird es doppelt schwer, weil die eigene Erinnerung vieles davon verklärt und überhöht. Aber solange mich ein Film gut unterhält bin ich zufrieden; dafür ist ein Unterhaltungsmedium da. Schön, dass die Welt mal wiederbelebt wurde.
Und im schlimmsten Fall gucke ich mir das Werk dann eben nicht an. Auch kein Beinbruch.




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> FTFY



Nicht zu vergessen "Die Abenteuer des jungen Indiana Jones."


----------



## Spiritogre (27. November 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wer macht denn sowas? Mal mit Ausnahme von beabsichtigtem Trash, produziert kein Mensch einen Film nach dem Motto "und den machen wir jetzt mal so richtig Kacke."
> Eine Vorlage nicht genug zu würdigen ist vollkommen subjektiv.
> 
> Mich stören Remakes, Reboots, ... überhaupt nicht. Zugegeben, es passiert selten, dass ein Original übertrumpft wird. Bei Klassikern mit denen man aufgewachsen ist, wird es doppelt schwer, weil die eigene Erinnerung vieles davon verklärt und überhöht. Aber solange mich ein Film gut unterhält bin ich zufrieden; dafür ist ein Unterhaltungsmedium da. Schön, dass die Welt mal wiederbelebt wurde.
> Und im schlimmsten Fall gucke ich mir das Werk dann eben nicht an. Auch kein Beinbruch.



Mich stören Remakes und Reboots auch nicht, ich schaue sie auch oft und manchmal sind sie auch ganz gut. Mir gefiel z.B. sogar Total Recall sehr gut, auch wenn viele das Remake hassen.
Aber es gibt Machwerke, Ghostbusters *hust*, die einfach auf ihr Vermächtnis scheißen. Und das muss einfach nicht sein!

Und wir reden hier von Zurück in die Zukunft, das ist der beste Film aller Zeiten, da kann man nur schlechter sein und somit ist ein Remake von vornherein überflüssig.


----------



## Loosa (27. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber es gibt Machwerke, Ghostbusters *hust*, die einfach auf ihr Vermächtnis scheißen. Und das muss einfach nicht sein!



Das war doch das komplett gleiche Filmprinzip, nur halt mit Frauen, oder nicht? Also ziemlich nah dran an der Vorlage.
Ok, und mit schlechten Witzen. Aber die waren auch im Original nicht _wirklich_ gut. Amerikanisch flach halt, plus Slapstick. Das wurde damals von der Crew getragen und die hatte man für eine Neufassung so oder so nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. November 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das war doch das komplett gleiche Filmprinzip, nur halt mit Frauen, oder nicht? Also ziemlich nah dran an der Vorlage.
> Ok, und mit schlechten Witzen. Aber die waren auch im Original nicht _wirklich_ gut. Amerikanisch flach halt, plus Slapstick. Das wurde damals von der Crew getragen und die hatte man für eine Neufassung so oder so nicht.


Also, sorry, der Humor / Slapstick war halt super flach und nicht lustig. Ich habe mich durchgeqäult aber meine Frau hat zwischendrin das Handtuch geworfen und im Netz gesurft. Das war wirklich so billigstes Kabalkanal-Ami-Sitcom Niveau. Die Charaktere waren einfach super nervig. Der Film war einfach mies, ob mit Frauen oder ohne. Ich mag durchaus einige Filme mit Melissa McCarthy und sogar von dem "Feministen"-Regisseur Paul Feig, Spy Susan Cooper Undercover, ebenfalls von den beiden, fand ich z.B. super. Und ein Taffe Mädel, ebenfalls von Feig und mit McCarthy war solide. 

Ich sage übrigens gar nicht, dass ich das Original so super toll fand, ich habe die beiden alten Filme vor Urzeiten gesehen und erinnere mich dunkel, dass ich den ersten sogar ein wenig langweilig fand und den schlechteren Zweiten (Meinung der meisten wohl) sogar storymäßig ein wenig besser und stringenter von der Qualität her. Aber beide waren noch gut.


----------

